# Doing worse



## Guest (Mar 17, 2001)

I am on day fifty of the tapes and the only change I have noticed is that I am worse. I am not saying the tapes have made me worse - I just am. I HATE ibs.


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

SD, this may help, from Marilyn's post on setbacks.This is an important explanation and belongs on this forum! Hope it helps a bit!! Mike had posted this on the Discussion Forum previously:****************At some time during the listening of the IBS program, symptoms come and go, andthere is good reason for this. Its easiest to understand if we use a metaphor.Lets set the scene:Imagine that the IBS that has been with you, and part of your life for so long, as aresident army of negative thoughts.The IBS program and its imagery and learningï¿½s as another army, an army of positive thoughts, that are going to displace the army of old negative thoughts.Comments:The learned thought processes of the IBS have become a part of you. They do notwant to change because they are fine as they are thank you very much. However, youknow that once the IBS is reduced, managed or even eliminated you will feel better. We are not born with IBS, somewhere in the development of things, not only has IBS developed, but it is retained by the thoughts of the subconscious. IBS sufferers run thoughts in their minds, sometimes before they even open their eyesin the morning, whatï¿½s the IBS going to be like today, how am I going to get to work,what happens if there are traffic queues, what shops have toilets and many otherthoughts beside.The subconscious does not want change, because the IBS is familiar. It is part of the sufferers life. No matter how bad the pain, or the bloating or the inconvenience, you have a history of surviving it, and you have. So while it is uncomfortable, its not lifethreatening, so why should the subconscious want to change?The subconscious does not like change, and will resist it!! It will use excuse after excuse to 'do something else' with your time.Just keep persevering Scenario again:After a while of listening ( and the time varies ), the sufferer will begin to feel better, in reduction of symptoms, or frequency of presentation, or feel more relaxed or less anxious, or might not even be able to put their finger on the reason, but they feel better.This is a sign that the new thoughts, the new army of positive thoughts have begun todisplace the old negative thoughts of IBS.Once this happens - the new army of positive thoughts and new positive feelings beginto relax a little, they are making progress. However! As any general in warfare knows, if they are being beaten, they do anorganised retreat, and regroup, ready for another attack.When the old thoughts attack, Then the old thoughts come back, feeling as if they are just as bad as before.Comments:The fact that the old army of negative thoughts is pushing back is natural and normal.However, since the suffer has been feeling better, they are more relaxed, but then theybegin to feel how things used to be again, they are reminded of the old discomforts.In some people their bowel habit may change, but it is only temporary.Scenario:Again the new positive thoughts, fight back, they once again push away the old armyof negative thoughts, but the old thoughts are weakened now, they are fought back again.The subconscious really does not like change.Once again the positive army of thoughts are encamped, their position is strengthened.Comments:The subconscious begins to understand that it can still survive with the new positivefeelings, it begins to feel better too, and because of that, the subconscious, throughgentle learning realises that it is feeling better, the body is feeling better, and theoutlook and attitude of mind is better too. All these things come together to move the sufferer forward, reducing symptoms and frequency of presentation.Scenario:The old army of positive thoughts will fight back again, however the strength of theold thoughts is much less, the times that the old thoughts try and come back becomeless frequent.Comments.The establishment of new positive thoughts change the way the sufferer feels, in body mind and self. What you have described is not unusual, although not all listeners have this.In my world, what you have described in normal:Also hypnotherapy has a proven track record of helping sufferers - if the therapist knows what they are doing of course In the UK we have been using hypnotherapy for IBS for over 15 years. It is the most scientifically and medically researched complementary therapy there is. With proven track records of success, not only in the UK but in the US and other countries.There should be no problem with your spouse listening to the tapes. Best RegardsMike


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thanks for posting that AZ!SD...Don't worry..hang in there. Many of us had our ups and downs with the sessions. Take a look at the other postings on this forum, and you will see!AZ mom is my mentor. She didn't see improvement until after completion of the tapes, and I was pretty much the same way. I am doing much better; so will you!!!Just keep with your sessions, even if you feel badly, and do as much self-relaxation in between sessions as you can. WE are all here for each other..you can do it, and it will get better. Just you wait and see..Take care,------------------Marilyn


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

SDMOM, perhaps you can elaborate on your symptoms and we can help.------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

